# Staff Expansion



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*spunk.funk has rejoined the TSF Staff in the capacity of Global Moderator.*


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Awesome. Welcome back spunk.funk!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Good to see you back on staff


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

More than welcome.


----------



## nhighnote414 (Sep 9, 2021)

Well done more  . Come back spunk.funk


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

That's good news.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Good to see you again.


----------

